

The Complete History of Lemmings - gus_massa
http://www.dmadesign.org/Lem_1.htm

======
petewarden
Russell Kay was my boss for five years, at the game company he founded on the
Lemmings royalties, great guy. Our on-hold music was from the game.

Fun fact, DMA also created the original GTA!

~~~
ZeroGravitas
I think they created basically all of the GTAs, though they got bought out and
changed their name:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockstar_North>

------
elblanco
<http://www.elizium.nu/scripts/lemmings/>

~~~
req2
Those who don't indiscriminately click links may like to know that this is a
DHTML clone of the original Lemmings.

~~~
elblanco
Right, sorry, in a rush. It is indeed a DHTML clone of Lemmings.

------
s3graham
> When the Arcade machine was being written, the CEO of Data East apparently
> wouldn't start a meeting without challenging the person to a 2 player
> version of lemmings

Ha!

I remember the first 2 editions so fondly. Maybe the only game I ever played
_with_ my parents (and the whole thing too). I would have been 13-14 at the
time, so I'm sure I was generally a pain in the butt at that age, but that was
good times.

Also reminds me of the pleasure caused by the slow propagation of information
back in the olden days. I remember walking into some random PC-clone store,
and discovering Lemmings "Xmas", or Wolf3D for the first time, then playing it
with other people in the store. Somehow it seems like it wouldn't have been
quite as fun to just see screenshots+youtube links pop up on everyone's RSS
feed.

------
samlittlewood
Brings back memories of interviewing game artists around that time - pretty
much any one who had been near DMA (and sometimes even Psygnosis) included the
lemming animation in their showreel.

------
jrockway
That was a fun game. I never got to play it on my own computer, though, as I
found out it did not work with Windows 3.1... only an old version of DOS. The
words "Lemmings do not like Windows!" from the manual are still stuck in my
mind.

(I always thought that some day I would get it working, but here we are 15
years later, and I still have not achieved this. LOL.)

~~~
vorador
What about pingus, a free software clone of lemmings :
<http://pingus.seul.org/welcome.html>

~~~
jrockway
Yes, pingus is/was quite fun.

------
wooby
New hires were "...told to play Lemmings for a couple of weeks to get the
idea"

So awesome. That was a great game.

------
Xichekolas
Ahhh lemmings. Literally my _first_ computer game.

A flash-based multiplayer version that allowed users to submit their own maps
would be a blast. I'd probably even pay to play.

------
asmosoinio
Nice read! I used to love this game on Amiga and then later on PC.

------
jerome_etienne
sweet memory

